# Black Friday goat sales



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This year I decided I was not going black Friday shopping. I am done staying up all night just to wait in 2 hour lines to get presents. Instead I would rather pay a little more and not mess with all the people. But since I didn't go out I have spent most of my day looking for goats. I just have the urge to buy something since it is black friday. To bad Noone had any black Friday deals on some nice boer goats in Indiana. Am I the only person looking for goats to buy today? I hope you all had a happy thanksgiving.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I didn't look at any goats but I'm with you on paying more not to be bothered with the crowds.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm buying a goat tomorrow. I'm pretty excited. 

They have some good deals going on amazon if you feel like shopping. I don't go out today. I did get 50% off a video game the kids wanted on amazon though.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

I seem to always be shopping for goats but don't tell the hubby! Not really any Boers here either. 

I did get a $350 Kitchenaid mixer for the equivalent of $66 after discounts, coupons and rebates. Without having to leave the house. 




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

PowerPuffMama said:


> I seem to always be shopping for goats but don't tell the hubby! Not really any Boers here either.
> 
> *I did get a $350 Kitchenaid mixer for the equivalent of $66 after discounts, coupons and rebates. Without having to leave the house.
> *
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Where, oh where, did you find that great steal of a deal?? I am soooooo wanting a KitchenAid mixer!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I hear you about the crowds.
The Kitchen Aid I have is still good. It has been repaired once. The housing on the tray attachment thing finally cracked enough to be replaced. Not bad for 30 years.;-)


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Kohls! It's on sale plus an additional 10%, 15% with GOBBLE (I think). Had some points, $15 kohls cash for each $50 and has a $50 mail in rebate. If you use ebates there is a 10% ebate for Kohls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

RPC said:


> To bad Noone had any black Friday deals on some nice boer goats in Indiana. Am I the only person looking for goats to buy today? I hope you all had a happy thanksgiving.


Maybe you should venture outside of Indiana you never know what you might find in another state. lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have been looking in southern Michigan and western ohio. Just on craigslist tho. I honestly don't need any more but if I find a deal I can't pass up like the 3 I got I may just get a few more. I already ordered 2-3 from my old does so once they are born and I pick them up I should be happy. The other fun comes when I go pick which ones I want. If I had deeper pockets I would be getting more. I want a doe from cindy, porsche, hope, cashmere and a buck from Sky. I guess I will just have to pre order some for next year too. Then it will be like having my old herd back


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm impressed your looking outside of Indiana  It's tough finding good does this time of year. Unless your wanting doe kids those are somewhat easy to find but not bred does.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm not goat shopping on Black Friday, but I did snag one of the 'buy $100 of Jeffers gift cards, and get a free $25 gift card" deal today.


----------

